# Going to Court



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, much has been written about the use of PPDS on this forum. Has anyone ever had to use the dog and then go to court to defend the use? LE doen't count. What were the court's ruling and questions raised in defense of the use? :-k


----------

